# My "behind-the-scenes" photos of the new 645Ci



## roup1 (Dec 24, 2001)

While in Germany to attend the IAA, I was given a special opportunity to view a 645Ci up-close and personal behind the scenes. Here are my first set of pics. I'll follow-up w/ some of my show pics...

Enjoy!

Roup1


----------



## roup1 (Dec 24, 2001)

*Part 2*
































































*The Glass Roof Does not open, but it does vent:*


----------



## roup1 (Dec 24, 2001)

*Part 3*

*Pretty Cool Trunk Release:



















High-Gloss Shadowline Trim on Stratus Gray:








*


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks for the pics.

I kinda like the interior, but I would lose that trim.


----------



## tommyd (Jul 8, 2003)

Mathew said:


> Thanks for the pics.
> 
> I kinda like the interior, but I would lose that trim.


There's a lot of bashing over the 6, but i have to say that i generally like it! Some things i'm not big on (like the wheels as shown) but it's pretty sweet. I want that trunk release!!

of course, won't throw my hat in until i see it in person.

thanks for the pics!


----------



## Closer (Apr 9, 2002)

I like it! :thumbup: Cant wait to see one in person!


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

roup1 said:


>


Please tell me that's not the real trunk.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

SpaceMonkey said:


> Please tell me that's not the real trunk.


Welcome to the Bangle Era... Different sausage, same hideous butt!


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

This is one Bungle-designed car that i liked from the first time i saw it. Looks even better with these pics. Thanks! Any pics from the front or are they in the next set?

It's funny how the speedo and tach look exactly like the ones in the new Golf. I guess we all know what that VW designer brought over from BMW.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I'm seeing some poor details in some of these shots.

I thought birch(?) trim looked decent on some of the E46 shots I've seen. But what's the deal with the acre of the stuff on the center stack? Ugh.

The large, featureless section on the light portion on those doors are boooring.

The gauge cluster, with the 2 small displays, 2 gauge surrounds, and a vast sea of grey with no other borders between the other indicators, etc. looks cheap.

The big moonroof looks nice but why doesn't it open?

Big, ugly bumper reflectors... again.

Who designs wheels that purposely look like wheelcovers? Come on...

And too many of the plastic panels (sunroof switch, shifter surround) look like the same crappy plastic you find in a Neon.

I'm starting to think that the person at BMW that needs to go is Helmut Panke, not Chris Bangle...


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

What's up with the separate CD and DVD drives? Is the DVD drive just for NAV?


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Kaz said:


> I thought birch(?) trim looked decent on some of the E46 shots I've seen. But what's the deal with the acre of the stuff on the center stack? Ugh.
> 
> The gauge cluster, with the 2 small displays, 2 gauge surrounds, and a vast sea of grey with no other borders between the other indicators, etc. looks cheap.
> 
> Who designs wheels that purposely look like wheelcovers? Come on...


WRT the trim, I sure as heck hope BMW makes another type of trim available. I agree that the birch is uke: - especially when there's that much of it.

WRT to the gauges, at least there's a standard oil temp gauge in a non-M - finally!

And those wheels look like some of the recent MBZ S-class wheels. :thumbdwn:


----------



## Closer (Apr 9, 2002)

Kaz said:


> I'm starting to think that the person at BMW that needs to go is Helmut Panke, not Chris Bangle...


I agree. I do like the new designs, but I think people need to realize that if the higer members of management didnt like the newer designs we simply wouldnt see them. Mabye Im wrong but I dont recall Chris Bangle being the CEO of BMW and deciding the overall direction of the company.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Closer said:


> I agree. I do like the new designs, but I think people need to realize that if the higer members of management didnt like the newer designs we simply wouldnt see them. Mabye Im wrong but I dont recall Chris Bangle being the CEO of BMW and deciding the overall direction of the company.


Don't misunderstand me. I still hate Bangle's designs. It's just that it's starting to look like design issues are the least of our worries going forward.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

roup1 said:


>


I like the color and the wheels on the car to the right. The butt looks a lot less hideous than on the blue car above - it actually looks very good, IMHO.

EDIT: BTW, the rear brakes look MASSIVE! :yikes:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Swank. I like the trunk release.

I don't like wood trip. Leaves me cold. But put brushed aluminum where there's wood, and it would be quite cool. 

Yeah, I want to see the front, too...


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Raffi said:


> I like the color and the wheels on the car to the right. The butt looks a lot less hideous than on the blue car above - it actually looks very good, IMHO.


Shots of the profile make the 7-series trunk look much better, and that should work for the new 6 as well.

This application of birch wood trim looks like puke.


----------



## Closer (Apr 9, 2002)

Kaz said:


> Don't misunderstand me. I still hate Bangle's designs. It's just that it's starting to look like design issues are the least of our worries going forward.


I didnt misunderstand. I realize that there are alot of people that hate these designs. Im just saying that if the CEO and higer members of management told Chris to make the designs more conservative, they would be.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Raffi said:


> I like the color and the wheels on the car to the right. The butt looks a lot less hideous than on the blue car above - it actually looks very good, IMHO.
> 
> EDIT: BTW, the rear brakes look MASSIVE! :yikes:


My vote goes to the wheels on the car in the middle.


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> My vote goes to the wheels on the car in the middle.


The interior, with the exception of the dash, looks very nice. Way too much wood though. But whatever.

The exterior... that is STILL :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: :tsk:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

operknockity said:


> Welcome to the Bangle Era... Different sausage, same hideous butt!


I hate to admit it, but I'm with you on this. Take an otherwise outstanding, stunning, and sexy car body, and throw on an appendage - 
the biggest, ugliest butt you can muster, and what have you got.

Somebody should p-shop Queen Latifah's heiny onto Britanny or Beyonce
to make an analogy... :tsk:

The ad campaign? "Got Booty"? 

Thanks for the pics Roupen!
:thumbup:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Jon, I thought that when I saw the pictures of the Z4. But in person - and later on, in the pictures people took of their own Z4s - it's just right. I think it's a problem of the way people take pictures, 'zooming in' on the Bangle Butt instead of looking at the car as a whole.

I really want to see one in person.

The E46s have huge asses, compared to the E30. I can find angles where the butt just looks massive. :dunno:


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> Jon, I thought that when I saw the pictures of the Z4. But in person - and later on, in the pictures people took of their own Z4s - it's just right.


But the tail on the Z4 works with the rest of the car. The new 7/5/6 have butts that are all out of proportion and and bizzarely shaped and don't follow from the rest of the design.



> The E46s have huge asses, compared to the E30. I can find angles where the butt just looks massive. :dunno:


Without a doubt the E46s do show the beginnings of the Bangle influence... bigger butts, rounder shapes, and upturned eyes. The "perfect" 3er would have been the E46 front end with the E36 tail (lower and flatter).

But the changes from the E36 to the E46 are not as extreme as the new 7 and 5 are over their predecessors. And the new 6 is just more of the same "same sausage, different size" philosophy that Bangle eschews yet is just repeating but with his own oddly shaped design cues.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Raffi said:


> The butt looks a lot less hideous than on the blue car above - it actually looks very good, IMHO.


That's only because of the dark color of the car in a low light level and a pic with low contrast. In a completely dark room with no lights what-so-ever, that butt would look much much better :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

operknockity said:


> Without a doubt the E46s do show the beginnings of the Bangle influence... bigger butts, rounder shapes, and upturned eyes. The "perfect" 3er would have been the E46 front end with the E36 tail (lower and flatter).


Funny you mentioned that... I always though the E46 would have looked great with the E39 rear.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

mbr129 said:


> Funny you mentioned that... I always though the E46 would have looked great with the E39 rear.


Hadn't considerred the E39, but that is another good combo.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

operknockity said:


> But the tail on the Z4 works with the rest of the car. The new 7/5/6 have butts that are all out of proportion and and bizzarely shaped and don't follow from the rest of the design.


That's a matter of taste, though. I know of a number of people who think the E39 is perfect, but I think the disconnect between the slitty small lights in the front and the way it balloons out from there is glaring. I like the new 5 butt; the lines seem to make it fit with the rest of the car better, not just be globbed on. But that's my own aesthetic sense, just like the E39 is others'.

If you like it, you'll buy it; if you don't, the 5 will be redesigned on down the road, so everyone will have another option.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Thanks for the pics. I like the grey one too.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

I just noticed this link in an e-mail I got from BMW. It's some pretty good 6-series Flash eye candy.

http://www.bmw.com/6series/


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

It's not necessarily a big butt issue, as evidenced with the Z4. But the Z4 has so many other design issues that more than make up for its lack of the Bangle Butt. I think the E60 is a big improvement in the ass area, and was really hoping the E63 would continue in that direction; alas no.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> I like the new 5 butt; the lines seem to make it fit with the rest of the car better, not just be globbed on.


The new 5er butt is the least objectionable out of the three, but that is because it is toned down and smaller.

But you are right in that it's all in the eye of the beholder and their personal sense of style. Guess I'm just more a fan of the classic BMW designs and evolution of design rather than revolution.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Oh, I don't know from classic BMWs.  If you're a fan of 'em, though, why don't you have a 2002 or an E30?


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Like: :thumbup: 

The side profile is nice.
Shadowline trim looks good with the overall design.
Door panels look great.
Dual exhaust yep.
Steering wheel nice.
The round retro instrument gauges classy.
Glass roof interesting.

Dislikes: :thumbdwn: 

That ass end looks like.... ass. 
Is that pimp felt in the back seat storage compartment? 
Trunk release design while clever, looks like a candidate for future repairs. 
Do not like the wheels.
To much wood on the center control console.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Sorry to play smartass, but I don't like hearing someone whip out the 'classic BMW design' card. The E46 is nothing like the old 3s. The current 5 bears almost no resemblance to the E28. And I don't think there's anything wrong with that; in fact, it's great - design is meant to change. But no one design holds sway over the original BMW design intent.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> Oh, I don't know from classic BMWs.  If you're a fan of 'em, though, why don't you have a 2002 or an E30?


Well, maybe not the "CLASSICAL" designs ;-). I don't really like the 2002, but an E30 ain't too bad. But I was too poor and wasn't in the market for a bimmer when they were new. The E39/E36/E46 era are more my style. And, if you go back further than the 2002, those designs are also :thumbup:

So then what we have now is much akin to the controversy of the neu-classe designs.


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 19, 2002)

is this a cd player AND dvd i see? or is the dvd for the NAV?


----------



## pdz (Nov 17, 2002)

wow.

i thought the dodge stratus was a member of the Daimler Chrysler Group.

:rofl: 

'sure is going to take some getting used to...that rear view. still don't like the E65 rear, never am going to, i think, and this is a fair bit stranger and out of nowhere.

the interior two gauges look like they were lifted straight from the z4. i didn't like those plasticky looking gauges there and i don't like 'em here, either.

i hope these ugly cars sell well because otherwise they're going to raise the price of the M cars to subsidize these things.


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

Nice pics! :thumbup: Bummer about the SR.  Out of everything BMW AG has recently put on the market this car has grown on me. It is okay, not :jawdrop:


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

That backend looks like half 7er and half Hyundai Tiburon. Fix the butt, please!

Glad I got my 3er before it has its "ass job"...


----------



## gIzzE (Aug 10, 2003)

Thanks for the pics, I like it, prefer it to the 5.

birch is my favourite interior on the e46 and saw it on an e39 for the first time yeterday and it looked great, but there is too much on the 6


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Someone else's photoshop...


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

PhilH said:


> Someone else's photoshop...


That's an improvement! But that back end has a certain 911 ring to it...


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

ugly butt, but the p-shop one looks better from that angle


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

:eeps:


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (May 17, 2003)

I don't know, looks like someone took the assend of an old Porsche tt and fiberglassed the gap between the pizza tray and the engine cover... forming one solid block.

FUGLY, and I thought the original 7 was bad!


----------



## sdwolff (May 22, 2002)

roup1 said:


> The Glass Roof Does not open, but it does vent:
> 
> 
> > WHOA WHOA, the sunroof doesn't open?????
> ...


----------



## pdz (Nov 17, 2002)

sdwolff said:


> roup1 said:
> 
> 
> > The Glass Roof Does not open, but it does vent:
> ...


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

PhilH said:


> Someone else's photoshop...


Doesn't work.


----------



## aardvark (Apr 15, 2002)

Geez... What were they smoking when they picked that wood trim? :thumbdwn: 

Does anyone here like how that wood looks? 

Do they ever test any of this stuff with focus groups?


----------



## joshr (Aug 28, 2003)

PhilH said:


> I just noticed this link in an e-mail I got from BMW. It's some pretty good 6-series Flash eye candy.
> 
> http://www.bmw.com/6series/


its got some pretty trippy music, too.


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

It's not bad in black or in motion. _Edit: This doesn't mean I'd buy one though. I still believe Bangle is totally crazy and that he is obviously visually impaired._


----------



## Parrain (Sep 1, 2003)

Yup, I am starting to think that I will be the only customer BMW has in the future. If I had the money I would buy a 7er and a 6er...in another life I guess.

I think it looks awesome; just wish that they would make the dash two-tone like the e46. All that grey plastic just doesn't look good against that birch (?), but some black plastic thrown in there would be fine.


----------



## tommyd (Jul 8, 2003)

Sean said:


> It's not bad in black or in motion.


wow!!... at standstill i'd say the rims DO look like hub caps purchased from Sears...

but i have to admit, they have a great spin to them!! :thumbup:

just keep the car in perpetual motion and no worries!
think we can rig it up to take gas in transit like jet fighters do?

aw nevermind... if i ever bought that car, i'd go aftermarket...


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

Sean said:


> It's not bad in black or in motion. _Edit: This doesn't mean I'd buy one though. I still believe Bangle is totally crazy and that he obviously as some serious vision problems._


That is a nice looking big coupe. If they do a 4 I'd buy a smaller version of that.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

NASTY ! 

Thanks for the pictures, BTW.


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

I like it. :thumbup:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Pete Teoh said:


> I like it. :thumbup:


Why ?


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> Why ?


 It's very stylish. :gay: :fruit:


----------



## Beowoulf (Aug 30, 2003)

From what I have seen of Bangle's work, I get the idea that his main design element centers on triangular shapes. Now they are trying to mix triangles and curves. Making this work with the need for trunk space and other engineering aspects has made this car look schizophrenic. 

Looking at the interior and exterior lines, I get the impression there are 2 designers fighting over the final outcome; each has contributed his portion with total disregard for the other. As soon as a section starts to look good it meets another that is totally out of place. 

I for one would not spend a dime even for a picture of this car let alone the whole thing.


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

Anyone thought about why the trunk is higher? Anybody want more trunk space without making the car longer? Hell, I need more trunk space and the thing I don't like about the current five is the trunk space....which pushed me towards an SUV and where I don't want to go.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Like some others here, my biggest problem with the car is actually the interior. Of course, the butt sucks (and the front is droopy looking), but the interior is just cheap looking. I'm not just referring to the horrid wood trim, which is probably one among many optional trims-- I'm just referring to the plastics used, the way things fit and flow together, etc. The C pillar covers look to be plastic vs covered w/ the headliner cloth for example (the kind of thing that GM does w/ its Impalas, and Malibus).


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

robg said:


> Like some others here, my biggest problem with the car is actually the interior. Of course, the butt sucks (and the front is droopy looking), but the interior is just cheap looking. I'm not just referring to the horrid wood trim, which is probably one among many optional trims-- I'm just referring to the plastics used, the way things fit and flow together, etc. The C pillar covers look to be plastic vs covered w/ the headliner cloth for example (the kind of thing that GM does w/ its Impalas, and Malibus).


Why isn't everything tan on the interior? The grey/tan/wood thing seems whacked.


----------



## NOVAblue740iL (May 29, 2003)

i like it alot! 

I think the bottom dvd slot is for DVD-Audio just like the new 04 TL


----------



## 330Guy (Apr 16, 2002)

*Ok, maybe it's just me....*

It could just be me and my quirky concerns, but I feel like everyone is missing a HUGE question that should go into the consideration of purchasing this car:

*Does it have CUPHOLDERS??!?!?!?!?!?*

I mean I use the cupholders nearly every time I drive the car--they're hugely important. Or how about in the e39 (I have a '99 540i), the cupholders SUCK; they're small and flimsy. I think this is a huge practicality issue.

any one have any idea?
thanks,
matt.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

330Guy said:


> *Does it have CUPHOLDERS??!?!?!?!?!?*


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 330Guy (Apr 16, 2002)

operknockity said:


> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


I'm serious!!  any one know??


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

I'm sure the US version will have our beloved American invention, the cup holder.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Raffi said:


> I like the color and the wheels on the car to the right. The butt looks a lot less hideous than on the blue car above - it actually looks very good, IMHO.
> 
> EDIT: BTW, the rear brakes look MASSIVE! :yikes:


Assuming the rears are wearing either 18"s or 19"s, I'd have to say those rear rotors are at least 13+ inches. :thumbup:

Overall, big :thumbup::thumbup:. The dash in birch is a little overdone though.


----------



## Jay (Mar 28, 2003)

roup1 said:


> While in Germany to attend the IAA, I was given a special opportunity to view a 645Ci up-close and personal behind the scenes...


Thanks for posting the pictures.

I like this car a lot and I look forward to seeing it in the metal. At this point it's the only BMW that might end up replacing my M3, but that is still a few years off at least. Or maybe if the C6 is really great the replacement might be a Corvette. I want my next car to have a V8.

I like the interior of the new 5/6 a lot. I attended my dealer's 5-series night last Friday, during which the attendees got to sit in the cars. The ergonomics and comfort seemed to be an improvement from the driver's perspective, and the shapes and forms of the IP are very stylish.

I hope the 645 isn't too expensive, though.

Jay


----------



## CascadeTelcom (Aug 7, 2002)

*Dr. Helmut Panke*



Kaz said:


> I'm seeing some poor details in some of these shots.
> 
> I thought birch(?) trim looked decent on some of the E46 shots I've seen. But what's the deal with the acre of the stuff on the center stack? Ugh.
> 
> ...


It is Dr. Helmut Panke and he is now a member of the Microsoft Board of Directors. 
I can only hope that the new 3 series doesn't have the lousy trunk facia like the six and seven series. It follows that the new six series convertible will also have the cream of the crap trunk lid. : puke:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

330Guy said:


> I'm serious!!  any one know??


Passengers make the best cupholders.


----------

